# moral v ceremonial law



## Eoghan (Nov 29, 2008)

Are there any texts particularly OT supporting this division?

OK, so there don't seem to be any direct texts. What about indirect texts and the end to Temple worship? (i.e. ceremonial worship?)

This appears to be alluded to in John 4:19-23


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 29, 2008)

> Westminster Confession of Faith
> Chapter XIX Of the Law Of God, 3. 4.
> Scripture proof texts
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 29, 2008)

*Thanks*

I particularly liked these two:

COL 2:14 Blotting out the handwriting of ordinances that was against us, which was contrary to us, and took it out of the way, nailing it to his cross. 16 Let no man therefore judge you in meat, or in drink, or in respect of an holyday, or of the new moon, or of the _*sabbath*_ days: 17 Which are a shadow of things to come; but the body is of Christ.

EPH 2:15 Having abolished in his flesh the enmity, even the law of commandments _*contained in ordinances*_; for to make in himself of twain one new man, so making peace; 16 And that he might reconcile both unto God in one body by the cross, having slain the enmity thereby.


I am off to look up the exact term _ordinances_. Either as a Greek word or a translation influenced by context this must be pretty close to distinguishing the "ceremonial law".

P.S. Does your Westminster Confession show the verses. Mine just lists them and a lot of them are pretty tenuous re: this point.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 29, 2008)

> P.S. Does your Westminster Confession show the verses. Mine just lists them and a lot of them are pretty tenuous re: this point.



Yes, it shows the Scripture proofs on the bottom of each page. I have found the loose leaf notebook (small blue notebook) helpful for reading and understanding:

That's the PCA blue notebook that has loose leaf pages- Westminster Standards (Confessions, Larger and Shorter Catechism) with Scripture proofs at the bottom of each page plus it has an excellent concise Reformation historical summary.

http://www.cepbookstore.com/p-561-co...ound-3-ho.aspx

The Blue notebook binder:
http://www.cepbookstore.com/p-76-boo...er-binder.aspx
-----Added 11/29/2008 at 06:36:12 EST-----
Eoghan 
Puritanboard Freshman 




> in respect of an holyday, or of the new moon, or of the *sabbath* days:



Also, I realize this was not your original focus, but please understand the Sabbath day itself (the Lord's Day, the Fourth Commandment) is not being abrogated here. In context, here and in other places, you will see that specific ceremonies were performed on certain sabbath days, those of course were ceremonial in nature but the Fourth Commandment is not, never has been "ceremonial" law.

The Westminster Standards and proof texts establish that well.


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 29, 2008)

*Ordinances or "dogma"*

_dogma_ occurs on three occasions translated as decree 

Luke 2:1 _There went out a *decree* from from Caesar Augustus_

Acts 16:4 _And as they went through the the cities They delivered them the *decrees* for to keep, that were ordained of the apostles and elders which were at Jerusalem_

Acts 17:7 All do contrary to the *decrees* of of Caesar


and two occassions translated as ordinance.

COL 2:14 _Blotting out the handwriting of *ordinances* that was against us, which was contrary to us, and took it out of the way, nailing it to his cross. 16 Let no man therefore judge you in meat, or in drink, or in respect of an holyday, or of the new moon, or of the sabbath days: 17 Which are a shadow of things to come; but the body is of Christ._

EPH 2:15 _Having abolished in his flesh the enmity, even the law of commandments contained in *ordinances*; for to make in himself of twain one new man, so making peace; 16 And that he might reconcile both unto God in one body by the cross, having slain the enmity thereby._

_dogmatizomai_ occurs once and is translated as "be subject to ordinances"

Col 2:20 _Wherefore if ye be dead with Christ from the rudiments of this world, why , as though living in the world , are ye *subject to ordinances*_

and just in case we are unclear what he means Paul goes on to say 

"_touch not, taste not, handle not_" (Col 2:21)

These texts are pretty conclusive of the abrogation of the part of the Mosaic Law called "ceremonial" by the Reformers


----------

